# HU_NBTENTRYNAV - anyone knows how to read FSC with ESYS



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

got my hands on a car with the new business nav today and wanted to read the FSC using SWID_READER DE - this does not work, I guess the FSC is at a different address.

Anyone got a hint on how to read it using ESYS?

I would like to try whether NBT.EXE can still do the job...

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

You can try SWID_READER DF


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Assuming you are serious ;-)

Diagostic Address: 0x70

Application ID: ??

Base Variant: HU_NBTENTRYNAV

Update: 1

So would the application ID still be 169 (0xA9) ?

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

SWID Reader requires a working install of EDIABAS.

Base variant 0x63 (Depends on your E-Sys version, you may or may not have to convert it to decimal: 99)
Click Identify
Application ID 0xDE (App ID 222 for NBT Nav enabler) 
Upgrade Index 0x1

Move Store FSC from the left to the right
Click Read
Click Save and name the file anyway you want. I just name mine DE.fsc
Use NBT.exe
Smile and grab a beer


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Well,

my SWID Reader works will all the NBT Units I have attached my notebook to - just for the new NBT Business (S606A) - it does not give any results.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

That only means you have a working EDIABAS and as for the SWID Reader, it's not an EOM soft so it's understandable that it doesn't support all hardware. Maybe S606 have a different App ID, or could be something else. I never have the need to use SWID Reader even though I have EDIABAS. E-Sys is a more natural option for me.


----------



## OKCZ (Jan 10, 2014)

I think they changed navi enabler FSC from DE to F0....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Assuming you are serious ;-)
> 
> Diagostic Address: 0x70
> 
> ...


What is HU_NBTENTRYNAV? I think you mean HU_ENTRYNAV.

HU_ENTRYNAV Nav Enabler is new DF file.

Like VadimAA wrote, you can extract it with SWID_READER DF or you can use E-Sys, same as you can for 1B or DE file. But then what? CIC/NBT Gen won't work with it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

OKCZ said:


> I think they changed navi enabler FSC from DE to F0....


HU_ENTRYNAV (Business Nav) Nav Enabler is DF File, not F0.


----------



## OKCZ (Jan 10, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> HU_ENTRYNAV (Business Nav) Nav Enabler is DF File, not F0.


Good to know.


----------



## Dr.Frankenstein (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Shawn,

have you actually tried that NBT.EXE won't work - in the supplied lookup.xml has this entry:

SgbmId id="NAVD_00001DDF_255_001_135" SWID_FscShort="00B40001" name="Road Map EUROPE Route 2014" supplier="NTQ" sop="01.07.2013" version="10_09" MapOrderNumberBMW="" MapOrderNumberMINI="" MapOrderNumberRR="" successorMapOrderNumberBMW="" successorMapOrderNumberMINI="" successorMapOrderNumberRR=""
EcuVariant CompatibilityIdentifier="HU_EntryNav" Format="CIC" 
SwUpdate SwUpdateEntry="No"
SgbmId


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

Nav Enabler is 00DF0001. It's true.
nbt.exe don't help.
And Road Map EUROPE Route 2015-1 is released.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr.Frankenstein said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> have you actually tried that NBT.EXE won't work - in the supplied lookup.xml has this entry:
> 
> ...


It is in lookup.xml table as Route Map has a SWID, but the FSC Code algorithm is different than both CIC and NBT, and those Gens won't work.


----------



## VadimAA (Aug 11, 2014)

Programm SWID_READER DF not exist at the moment. Maybe will be written in the future.
Only E-sys will help you, to read DF code.


----------



## lonien84 (Jan 30, 2015)

is there something new?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

lonien84 said:


> is there something new?


No.


----------



## dinocorse (Nov 7, 2015)

hi, one information.
I have S6NH Business Nav on a F31 316d, display 6.5". I want to upgrade the display to 8.8" size. Can I do it with e-sys or I could experience problems of any type?
thank you stefano


----------



## fastlorenzo (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi guys, 

I have an HU_ENTRYNAV unit and I'm currently trying to figure out how to generate FSC codes for the new DF application ID.

Does one of you have any idea on how the FSC codes are generated for CIC / NBT ? 
I'm currently trying to reverse engineer the nbt.exe & fsc.exe to see how it works but if you have some input it could help me a lot ! 

I'll share with you when I'll have more information.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I have reverse engineered nbt.exe and have an idea on how it works, but don't waste your time on it - it will not help you with EntryNav or Evo. You'll need to reverse engineer the head unit firmware to create a working generator.


----------



## BMWNICO (Dec 26, 2016)

*DF Code*



VadimAA said:


> You can try SWID_READER DF


Is there a DF generator or a possibility to create a FSC for route and EVO cards?
VLG


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWNICO said:


> Is there a DF generator or a possibility to create a FSC for route and EVO cards?
> VLG


There is no public ROUTE / EVO Generator.


----------



## marchelly (Dec 26, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> There is no public ROUTE / EVO Generator.


Hi,
even now 2017 fall no generator for EVO?

For me diffrence between cic/nbt generator and EVO generator is just in some offset.
I can not believe that all the people over internet selling you FSC code for EVO maps just by VIN are official BMW partners.
I believe that they:
a) found this offset and havesuch a generator
b) have bought EVO generator for some $$$ and just making money on this.

Am I wrong?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marchelly said:


> Hi,
> even now 2017 fall no generator for EVO?
> 
> For me diffrence between cic/nbt generator and EVO generator is just in some offset.
> ...


Yes, you are. And EVO ID5/6 is FSC Long, not FSC Short.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

No one has EVO ID5/6 generator because such thing cannot exist due to the change in FSC mechanism between CIC/NBT and ID5/ID6 EVO. There is no longer a NAVI Enabler FSC that can be used to calculate the short FSC. The new FSC is basically a Base32-encoded binary FSC file. Without BMW private key you cannot sign such FSC. All the vendors that are offering cheap FSCs are replacing the public keys using USB route and they have done an enormous job of figuring out how to do this. Google PKI to understand how FSCs work.


----------



## BMWNICO (Dec 26, 2016)

*FSC Route*



shawnsheridan said:


> Yes, you are. And EVO ID5/6 is FSC Long, not FSC Short.


Hi, can you help me to find a FSC generator for route and Evo cards? VG


----------



## BMWNICO (Dec 26, 2016)

*FSC Route*



VadimAA said:


> Programm SWID_READER DF not exist at the moment. Maybe will be written in the future.
> Only E-sys will help you, to read DF code.


Hi, can you help me to find a FSC generator for route and Evo cards? VG


----------



## marchelly (Dec 26, 2016)

2real4u said:


> No one has EVO ID5/6 generator because such thing cannot exist due to the change in FSC mechanism between CIC/NBT and ID5/ID6 EVO. There is no longer a NAVI Enabler FSC that can be used to calculate the short FSC. The new FSC is basically a Base32-encoded binary FSC file. Without BMW private key you cannot sign such FSC. All the vendors that are offering cheap FSCs are replacing the public keys using USB route and they have done an enormous job of figuring out how to do this. Google PKI to understand how FSCs work.


I'm not sure that any of the "vendors that are offering cheap FSCs are replacing the public keys using USB route and they have done an enormous job of figuring out how to do this" done this by themselves. For me it looks like one really clever guy done this and now selling this mechanism how to generate FSC for EVO navi activation. For me here we are the community to propose and decide things like this. Today it's a problem with generating FSC for EVO (yes, I know that most new cars can update withount any codes up to 2021) and we can go aheadandmaybe find someone and donate community mony for this generator bekame public. Yes, I mean that it could be good idea to donate $100 everyone need FSC for EVO now to developer and have this "generator" available, not paying resellers $100 EVERY time we need FSC code.

What do you think, community?


----------



## BMWNICO (Dec 26, 2016)

marchelly said:


> I'm not sure that any of the "vendors that are offering cheap FSCs are replacing the public keys using USB route and they have done an enormous job of figuring out how to do this" done this by themselves. For me it looks like one really clever guy done this and now selling this mechanism how to generate FSC for EVO navi activation. For me here we are the community to propose and decide things like this. Today it's a problem with generating FSC for EVO (yes, I know that most new cars can update withount any codes up to 2021) and we can go aheadandmaybe find someone and donate community mony for this generator bekame public. Yes, I mean that it could be good idea to donate $100 everyone need FSC for EVO now to developer and have this "generator" available, not paying resellers $100 EVERY time we need FSC code.
> 
> What do you think, community?


How can I understand this? If there is a result that is an idea


----------



## marchelly (Dec 26, 2016)

BMWNICO said:


> How can I understand this? If there is a result that is an idea


I think this could be safe using some croudfunding platform. Collect needed amount, develop generator, show it is working, release money.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

marchelly said:


> I think this could be safe using some croudfunding platform. Collect needed amount, develop generator, show it is working, release money.


You can develop generators for ROUTE and EVO ID4 if you wish, but you will never be able to have generator for OEM EVO ID5/6 FSC Codes, without BMW AG's Private Encryption Key.


----------



## meyergru (Dec 8, 2008)

Shawn is right:

Up to EVO ID4, there is only FSC short. Even for that, I think only CIC and NBT generators have been leaked to the public, but not EVO, AFAIK.

From EVO ID5 on (newer F and G series), this is done via FSC long which is essentially signed by an RSA key. Because of a weakness in parameter choice, that has been broken, but I doubt that it will be leaked anytime soon. On the other hand, BMW's official price for updates has dropped and most newly purchased cars get at least 3 years of updates for free anyway.

So good luck with crowdfunding. It will take a lot of funders at $100 each - I guess you'd need around 20,000 of them. It's neither a matter of "safety" nor mere "work" - you absolutely need very special talents to do that.


----------



## BMWNICO (Dec 26, 2016)

*Fsc evo*



VadimAA said:


> You can try SWID_READER DF


Hallo, gibt es was neues zum FSC EVO und Route Karten
können Sie evtl.- Ihre Erfahrungen teilen
VG


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMWNICO said:


> Hallo, gibt es was neues zum FSC EVO und Route Karten
> können Sie evtl.- Ihre Erfahrungen teilen
> VG


No, there is nothing new.


----------



## BMWNICO (Dec 26, 2016)

BMWNICO said:


> Hallo, gibt es was neues zum FSC EVO und Route Karten
> können Sie evtl.- Ihre Erfahrungen teilen
> VG





shawnsheridan said:


> No, there is nothing new.


Schade, Vielen Dank


----------

